# Trailer Movie FreeGuy



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

Interesting Movie FreeGuy to come out Next month. Story line: NPC comes to the realization that the world he lives in is a game. AI gaining consciousness? The trailer itself shows lots to think about. Take for instance _*"from the studio that brought you: Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin and Lion King........... Twice" ..........*_

Would like to hear your your thoughts.


_Source_


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

